# which heat pump is best?



## stephen1236 (Jun 3, 2010)

I Have the following bids from contractors to replace heat pump and furnace.   I live near Philadelphia.
#1 Trane XB14 15 SEER   $6332
#2 Carrier 25HCC524 16 SEER $5750
#3 Lennox 14HPX 15 SEER  $4375

all are 2 ton and have variable speed fan.  all include replacing all lines, new heat pump pad
When I look at reviews, all I seem to find are bad ones for each. Any suggestions?  Are these prices in line?


----------

